# Ultrasound scan for dogs?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I am just wondering whether it cost to have a scan done on a dog, our bitch should be pregnant but we would like her to be checked and the vet said they could do a scan or feel for pups, but me being me didnt ask how much the scan would cost! How stupid is that?! any how if anyone has any ideas please let me know, cheers!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

After a bit of googleing it looks like an ultrsound for a dog will cost on average between £20-£30 :shock: . I think it depends alot on the vets.

Let us know how much they do charge ya


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

we had one done and the vet also never quoted a price.We had been told by other people around £40.To my shock the bill was £90 and there weren't any puppies :shock: .Next time I'll just wait.You can feel puppies from 5 weeks onwards


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, Mmmmm think we will wait. Amazing it costs, I mean all it is is looking at a screen, fine to pay for consultation, even thats between £30 & £40, shocking for just 10 mins! My daughter wants to be a vet, she is only 9, I am encouraging her all the way! With that sort of job you'd be made for life!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

vets charge for everything :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

That was four years ago,so it probably costs more now.The only other time I had a scan done I was also told there were no puppies and she had 3.The only reason I ever bothered is because my breed is at high risk of needing a cesear and I need to book the time off work to be there for them.My babies are all grown up now and never left home


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

sarah did u have frenchie pups?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not only did I have them they are still here.I am hoping to have a litter from my young bitch this year as I want another.We've had her mated once but she missed and then because I changed jobs and other stuff I haven't had the time thats needed for a litter .Things have become a bit smoother though so hopefully.... You can come over and kiss their flat faces and marvel at their brand new squishy unwalked on feet.They are so lovely but its a trauma breeding a litter.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

I would love to sarah! as i said i've been wanting a dog - forever! but recently I've settled into a new job with a permanent position that is 10 mins walk from my house and i could even take a dog in some days, so its looking more likely that it could become a reality soon as i can get home at lunch...

I've done a bit of research into frenchies, but whats your opinion as an owner on how needy they can be, as thats one of the things highlighted about how long they can stay on their own for...

cheers sarah,
daisy


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had them for 20 years and wouldn't be without one.In terms of temperament I consider them to be an easy breed.Love people,not high energy,crap guard dogs.Here comes the but,they are more expensive to keep(vets bills) and their health and comfort needs more attention than normal dogs.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Ultrasound scans are expensive, yup I agree vets charge for everything. To have my ratties medicine put into gelatine capsules it costs another £7odd quid :shock: its ridiculous.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

What did you have put into the capsules and was it an effective way of drug administration?


----------

